# Two2cool Black Mamba Front suspension



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

Just to let all you on road racer know about this new product it is list in the oval section. It was based of the new R5 suspension but uses all american standard hardaware and bolts directly to american standard chassis patterns.

good luck and have fun

Two2cool


here is the HT link http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2888688

Here is the website link

http://www.two2cool.com/category_s/145.htm


----------

